# MLS Next team rosters



## asianautica (Sep 28, 2021)

Is there a way to see the team's roster like how ECNL/ECRL has it?


----------



## SFR (Sep 28, 2021)

And the next thing you will ask for stats


----------



## asianautica (Sep 28, 2021)

Stats for team is already available U14 MLS NEXT Schedule & Scores (mlssoccer.com)


----------



## SFR (Sep 29, 2021)

That calls standings. I hope that team's roster will be available sooner than later.  Maybe we are asking to much, who knows?


----------



## asianautica (Sep 29, 2021)

What stats are you talking about then SFR?  Player stats? or historical team stats?


----------



## SFR (Sep 29, 2021)

I was hoping to see Player stats like you could see them during academy era


----------



## footylove (Oct 28, 2021)

SFR said:


> I was hoping to see Player stats like you could see them during academy era


Apparently team managers have way more access to see stuff like that. Our team manager shares stats with me all the time.. minutes played, goal scored etc.


----------

